# Looking for local distributor



## Behitasta (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,
Is there anyone who interested in confectionary product business,
I have a new chocolate nuggets, healthy, no chemicals or flour with fascinating packings
Actually looking for distributors in Malaysia or anyone who wish to start a business like this


----------

